# Ports made binary repository?



## h3z (Apr 5, 2013)

I have never tried, but have wondered how problematic it would be, to build an entire binary repository from ports. Has anyone tried this? I have only used ports to build a package here and there. Would a whole, ports binary built repository resolve dependencies?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2013)

ports-mgmt/tinderbox and ports-mgmt/poudriere do that, but are not needed by most people.

When you build a port, it checks dependencies automatically, building and installing any that are not already present.

It's like packages, only without all the hassle.


----------



## kpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Building the entire ports tree is an unrealistic goal, there may be some ports that are unbuildable unless you hand craft the options on ports that depend on the port in question.


----------



## h3z (Apr 5, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Building the entire ports tree is an unrealistic goal, there may be some ports that are unbuildable unless you hand craft the options on ports that depend on the port in question.



That is what I assumed. Thought that I would ask those with the experience.


----------

